# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Как собрать статистику простоя времени работы терминального клиента в Server 2003?

## Punkuzia

Как собрать статистику простоя времени работы терминального клиента в Server 2003?
Сотрудники входят в терминальные сеансы для работы в 1с. Если терминальный сеанс неактивен, то в диспетчере сеансов начинается отчёт сколько сессия неактивна (Время простоя).  Интересует просмотр сколько люди были неактивны в течении определённого времени (например календарный месяц).
Подскажите как собрать такую статистику?

----------


## kyrwak

http://www.lifeplayer.ru/100za5/

----------


## this

как вариант
http://www.lanagent.ru/lanagent_term-about.html

----------

